# [Video] My 2- Side PLL Recognition Method



## jskyler91 (Apr 1, 2012)

I told myself I would make at least two videos this break so here is my guide on how I do 2- side PLL recognition. I have received a lot of questions about this so I hope this answers them. I say it many times in the videos, but I would like to again thank Sarah for her amazing guide, without it I probably never would have taken the time to learn 2 side PLL Recognition and/ or had the will to come up with my own method as well. My version is very similar to hers, but reworked to be more algorithmic and hopefully therefore more conducive to quicker recognition. Hope you all like it. 











Sa967st's Guide: http://sa967st.webs.com/pllrecogguide.htm

PLL Recog Software: 

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/?d5iqo2lb9gbqcq3

Thread Link: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...14&sa.y=10&siteurl=www.speedsolving.com/&ref=


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2012)

Glad to see you found my guide useful. 

I actually made the page before I knew two-side recognition completely. I made it for myself so that I had some system to follow, rather than just drilling myself to figure out what I knew and didn't know, which would take much longer. A lot of the things I used in the guide were based on some habits I had. The reason I used "3 visible colours vs 4 visible colours" a lot is because I notice when there's a colour missing. I don't really know how I notice, it's not like I count them, I just "know". It's not for everyone, and a lot of the time looking at adjacent/opposite 2x1 blocks is just as good, or better. Actually most people I know seem to prefer what you do instead of observing how many colours are visible like I do. 

I've been meaning to change some of it, since I've found better ways of recognizing some cases since I made the guide, and people have pointed things out. I guess I'll do that soon.


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 1, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Glad to see you found my guide useful.
> 
> I actually made the page before I knew two-side recognition completely. I made it for myself so that I had some system to follow, rather than just drilling myself to figure out what I knew and didn't know, which would take much longer. A lot of the things I used in the guide were based on some habits I had. The reason I used "3 visible colours vs 4 visible colours" a lot is because I notice when there's a colour missing. I don't really know how I notice, it's not like I count them, I just "know". It's not for everyone, and a lot of the time looking at adjacent/opposite 2x1 blocks is just as good, or better. Actually most people I know seem to prefer what you do instead of observing how many colours are visible like I do.
> 
> I've been meaning to change some of it, since I've found better ways of recognizing some cases since I made the guide, and people have pointed things out. I guess I'll do that soon.


 
That would be cool, I am sure I might change things a little bit as well, but I think the general rules/ process I explain in my vid is pretty good. The only one I am not 100% about is the last section of adjacent corners swapped where there is "nothing to see", I made up something that works pretty well, but I would be interested in hearing what you do now.

EDIT: are those actually the PLL's you still use or are they outdated as well?


----------



## CuberFrancais (May 9, 2012)

The link for the soft is dead.Please can you make a new link ?


----------



## RNewms27 (May 9, 2012)

CuberFrancais said:


> The link for the soft is dead.Please can you make a new link ?


 
He left the forum.


----------



## leandrobaltazar (May 10, 2012)

I watched the video and this is really helpfull. I really like the method that is used for recognition, like watching for inner and outer blocks or checking for same colors in the inner part. This helps a lot for the E-perm. However to learn all cases is rather like learning PLLs one by one. It takes some time and practise I guess.


----------

